# National Landscape Services



## snomaha (Dec 16, 2002)

has anyone dealt with National Landscape services out of Florida? They are a management firm for some of the bigger national retailers. Do they pay on time? Are they easy to work with?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

This oughta be good.....


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Allin _
> *This oughta be good..... *


That doesn't sound like there is alot of confidence in that statement.


----------



## snomaha (Dec 16, 2002)

John Iam new to this board. I take it that there has been this discusssion before?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, it wasn't discussed on this board. Since I haven't had direct experience with this company  , I'll defer any comment.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

Watch out for the National Services they may pressure you into a hurry up bid and the can be slow in there payments


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

They called us last week. Didn't really interest me to do any bidding for them. I'll pursue my own clients.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

They have been calling around since August. If they are still calling around in January, that would tell me something.... 

~Chuck


----------



## snomaha (Dec 16, 2002)

I have filed their information in the round file cabinet next to my desk. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

Chuckle, Chuckle......

My A/C is Broke..........


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

(inside joke...)

I got it though....


----------

